# Vertical space required between queen cell bars?



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, figured I'd throw these pictures of the hobbled together queen cell frame out here in case someone else wants a nudge for a cell bar frame improvision. 

I guess I could have used some thin flat stock and only required two pieces per end bar...but I had this old quarter-round trim I needed to use. 

Ed


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Personally, I like using single cell bars. I use the JZsBZs plastic cell cups, called "wide base" (they have a mounting pin sticking out of their bottom side). Most often I use JZsBZs plastic cell bar holders (they hold fifteen wide base cell cups - or you could just cut a single kerf in the underside of a piece of wood/top bar). I fasten a JZsBZs cell bar to a nineteen inch long, narrow piece of wood, that I can then use as an individual cell bar, which will fit in a narrower space between frames -vs- an entire frame that is outfitted to hold cell bars.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Joseph, I just got through going back through the thread that David LaFerney started regarding your queen rearing method. I had ruled out grafting but I'm entertaining the thought again. Where do you get your JZBZwide base cells from? I've seen JZBZ cells cups offered but some places they state wide base and some places don't....is there more than one type/size? The idea of simply a narrow bar rather than an entire frame makes doggone good sense!!!! Thanks!

Ed

Link to above mentioned thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ing-using-the-Joseph-Clemens-Starter-Finisher


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I buy mine, directly from JZsBZs.com. Even though their website lists them in fairly large quantities, the proprietor, Jim Paysen has always taken our orders, for whatever amounts we need (even much smaller quantities). It's been a little more than a year since our last order, so I don't know if Jim is still running the operation, but hopefully they still have the same policy. I've often ordered just a few hundred of the Wide Base Cell Cups, and in several different colors. 

I believe they are manufactured somewhere in Texas, and shipping is added from their facility there, to you.


----------

